#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-22
<RawChid> trijntje, check jij regelmatig het forum?
<RawChid> Vertalingen gedeelte bedoel ik
<trijntje> RawChid: niet regelmatig, wel af en toe, meestal is het daar rustig. Ik krijg een notificatie als iemand een vertaalfout meldt
<trijntje> maar ik zie nu net potentie voor een flamewar over full circle magazine
<RawChid> Hehe, oke. Jij bent zo'n beetje de enige van het vertaalteam dan
<RawChid> Misschien kunnen we nog explicieter aangeven dat het vertaalteam zelf hier neit communiceerd
<trijntje> ik ben niet zo'n forumganger, maar
<trijntje> ik kijk er af en toe
<RawChid> communiceert*
<RawChid> Ik vind het een beetje raar als er een hele discussie is over "vertalen", en dat geen 1 vertaler daar aan meedoet
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, dat zie ik soms ook :P
<trijntje> we zouden een sticky kunnen maken met 'Op zoek naar het vertaalteam?'
<trijntje> want nu lijkt het een beetje alsof het team niet meer actief is, met al die ouwe posts
<RawChid> ja zoiets
<RawChid> Of de naam: "Het vertaalteam communiceert via een mailinglijst"
<trijntje> maarja, er is al een sticky 'meedoen', en ook eentje voor fouten, en dat is toch wat de meeste mensen zoeken
<RawChid> Ik wil graag dat bezoekers bewust zijn dat de leden niet meediscussieren...
<trijntje> dat is wel een goed punt natuurlijk
<trijntje> maar er worden toch niet heel veel dingen beloofd of wel?
<RawChid> Dat klopt, maar soms wel bepaalde aannames
<RawChid> Trouwens, ik had vant weekend weer wat toegevoegd aan dat pythonscript dat naar puntjes keek
<RawChid> Hij kijkt nu ook of er (misschien) een underscore mist
<RawChid> Leek me wel handig na een oeps van mezelf.
<RawChid> Als je nog meer suggesties weet trijntje ;)
<trijntje> kde gebruikt & ipv _, misschien kan dat er ook bij
<RawChid> Hoe bedoel je? Dat ze in het Nederlands & vertalen naar _, ?
<RawChid> Oh wacht
<RawChid> & is de sneltoets ipv _
<RawChid> Krijg je wel veel false positives omdat wij & vaak vertalen naar 'en'. Misschien eens nadenken over paramters met wat je wel en niet wilt checken
<trijntje> RawChid: das waar, misschien kan je --Qt ofzo meegeven als je wilt dat ook op & gecontroleerd wordt?
<commandoline> Qt gebruikt wel een eigen vertaalsysteem
<commandoline> het op launchpad krijgen vereist een conversie, en het eigen vertaalsysteem heeft al zo'n script ingebouwd
<RawChid> transifex ofzo commandoline?
<RawChid> Wat ik heb gemaakt is een simpel pythonscriptje voor op je computer dat een .po bestand doorloopt op evt foutjes. (kun je mooi draaien voor je commit).
<commandoline> RawChid: ze gebruiken een offline programma, Qt Translator
<commandoline> .po wordt niet gebruikt
<commandoline> in plaats daarvan is er .qm, .ts
<trijntje> oja, qm is ipv van .mo bestand als het goed is
<commandoline> klopt
<commandoline> het omzetten van ts naar po is een heel gedoe, we hebben voor OpenTeacher er een script voor, maar het blijft behelpen
<commandoline> je moet als Qt applicatie gewoon óf overstappen op gettext (en daarmee .po), of je aan de Qt regels houden -> Qt Translator gebruiken
<commandoline> maar goed, voor de paar applicaties die de moeite nemen om te converteren naar .po is het wel een handige optie in een script :)
<RawChid> Maar waarom converteren jullie naar .po dan?
<commandoline> om launchpad te kunnen gebruiken voor de vertalingen
<RawChid> Oke
<commandoline> maar goed, vanaf de volgende versie stappen we over op gettext (dus we gebruiken dat gewoon naast Qt)
<RawChid> Mijn script is ook voor mensen die offline vertalen
<commandoline> ja, en als die Qt Translator gebruiken hebben ze het dus niet nodig. (daar zit het al ingebouwd). Voor .po lijkt het me handig :)
<RawChid> Vind het raar dat ik zulke checks nog niet in PO editors ben tegengekomen
<RobinJ> is dit de channel van het nederlandse vertaalteam?
<RawChid> Dag RobinJ
<OerHeks> hoi RobinJ er zijn vertalers aanwezig :-)
<RobinJ> hoi
<RawChid> Broeder Jacobs eh?
<RobinJ> ja
<RawChid> trijntje en ik zijn vertalers
<RobinJ> ja trijntje heeft geantwoord op mn mail
<RobinJ> maar ik ben een beetje in de war xD
<RobinJ> ik dacht dat launchpad voor vertalingen diende?
<RawChid> Ja dat klopt. Alleen ligt het iets ingewikkelder.
<RobinJ> "Als je zelf in launchpad vertalingen gaat doen is er het risico
<RobinJ> dat jouw vertalingen niet gebruikt zullen worden."
<RawChid> Je moet niet zomaar zonder overleg gaan vertalen in LP. Er zijn ook projecten die elders vertaald worden, en dan in LP worden ge-importeerd.
<RawChid> Dan kunnen bestaande vertalingen in LP overschreven worden. Plus het is dubbel werk.
<RawChid> Projecten die elders worden vertaald noemen we ook wel upstream projecten
<RawChid> Een hoop van Ubuntu komt bijv. bij Gnome vandaan, die heeft ook een Dutch Translators team
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat dit het iets duidelijker maakt, ik moet nu even weg..
<trijntje> hey RobinJ
<RobinJ> ok dat wist ik nog niet
<RobinJ> uh... help? mn muis doet niks meer
<RobinJ> huh doet het weer
<RobinJ> dus hoe moet ik dan vertalen?
<RobinJ> hoi :p
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> dus elk team heeft een soort van prioriteitslevel
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> wat in het ene team niet vertaald is wordt vanuit het andere gehaald en als laatste komt launchpad?
<trijntje> RobinJ: ja, ongeveer wel ja. Gnome wordt door veel mensen gebruikt, niet alleen door ubuntu. Dus is het beter om het bij gnome te vertalen, want dan hebben meer mensen er profeit van (ubuntu ook)
<OerHeks> goed voorbeeld :-)
<RawChid> Het komt er in principe op neer dat je altijd "rode" pakketten op ozne statuspagina kunt gaan vertalen
<RawChid> En anders eerst overleggen
<RobinJ> doh, in plaats van ff één centrale plaats.. >.<
<RobinJ> valt me trouwens ook op dat op launchpad meer paketten te vertalen staan bij ubuntu dan op de statuspagina?
<RobinJ> wat niet op de statuspagina staat wordt elders vertaald dan?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<RawChid> Heb je de legenda bekeken?
<RobinJ> ja
<trijntje> RobinJ: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/nl/?batch=300
<trijntje> dat zijn de belangrijkste pakketten van ubuntu, uiteindelijk willen we dat die allemaal volledig vertaald zijn
<trijntje> maar een deel daarvan wordt elders vertaald, die zijn dus grijs op de statuspagina
<RobinJ> ja maar ik heb het over diegenen die NIET op de statuspagina aanwezig zijn :p
<trijntje> RobinJ: heb je een voorbeeld?
<RobinJ> op launchpad staat een stuk of 1500 pakketten, op de statuspagina een stuk of 50?
<trijntje> ah ok, ja, dat zijn dan pakketten die niet standaard in ubuntu zitten
<trijntje> of pakketten die sowieso niet in ubuntu zitten, maar op launchpad vertaald worden omdat de ontwikkelaars daarvoor gekozen hebben
<RawChid> De statuspagina is gebaseerd op de link die trijntje gaf, dus de eerste 300
<RobinJ> ... ubuntu bevat meer paketten dan er op de statuspagina staan toch? :p
<RobinJ> ah
<RobinJ> en als er één voltooid is komt de volgende erbij?
<RobinJ> of niet?
<RawChid> Die pagina op de wiki gebruiken wij voor dingen die op LP niet kunnen. Zoals het reserveren van een pakket (zodat alleen jij eraan werkt) en het toevoegen van opmerkingen
<RawChid> Of aangeven dat iets upstream (grijs) is
<RawChid> Wanneer we alle 300 vertaald hebben, kunnen we eens gaan nadenken over de volgende 300. Maar dat is nu niet zo belangrijk
<RawChid> Waar het jouw waarschijnlijk om gaat is om te kijken welk pakket je nu kunt gaan vertalen....
 * RawChid is nu echt weg
<RobinJ> en als ik een pakket "reserveer", dan wordt eender wat iemand anders er in launchpad nog aan doet niet in ubuntu gestopt?
<RobinJ> ok doei xd
<RobinJ> trijntje? kan jij ff helpen dan? :p
<trijntje> RobinJ: iedereen kan in launchpad suggesties doen, maar niemand van het vertaalteam zal je dan in de weg zitten ;)
<RobinJ> ... en iemand anders kiest dan uit alle suggesties de meest correcte?
<RobinJ> (iemand van het vertaalteam?)
<trijntje> klopt
<RobinJ> aha nu snap ik t :p
<RobinJ> en hoef je een pakket te reserveren of liever niet?
<RobinJ> trijntje?
<trijntje> RobinJ: ja, als je aan een pakket werkt moet je het reserveren
<RobinJ> en de laatste vraag (hoop ik :p), hoe reserveer ik een pakket?
<trijntje> het is leuker als je alleen aan een pakket werkt, dan ben je ook trots als het af is
<trijntje> als er 10 mensen aan werken is niemand echt blij als het af is
<RobinJ> ja probleem is dat bij de meeste er maar 1 onvertaalde string is ofzo :p
<trijntje> RobinJ: naar de statuspagina, dan "manually edit this list" kiezen, en dan je naam bij een pakket zetten
<trijntje> je mag app-install-data wel doen ;)
<RobinJ> U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken.
<RobinJ> ow ben niet ingelogs
<RobinJ> *ingelogd
<RobinJ> urgh
<RobinJ> wat is er mis met html? dat snap ik nog xD
<trijntje> RobinJ: ja, het is wel ff wennen, zal ik je naam bij app-install-data zetten?
<RobinJ> dit is echt wel heel erg onoverzichtelijk zo :|
<RobinJ> mij goed, dankje
<RobinJ> waarom niet ff een tinymce of iets dergelijks erin? :p
<RobinJ> heb op deze manier schrik dat ik heel de pagina wegdoe >.<
<trijntje> RobinJ: och, dan kunnen we het terugzetten ;)
<trijntje> moinmoin is wel handig, maar ik moest ook wel wennen in het begin
<RobinJ> moinmoin?
<trijntje> de opmaak-taal van de wiki
<RobinJ> blergh ;p
<RobinJ> leve pure html of bbcodes
<RobinJ> ;p
<trijntje> is het gelukt nu?
<RobinJ> ik zie in voorkeuren een optie voor een grafische editor....
<RobinJ> als ik dat aanzet zie ik helemaal geen editor meer
<trijntje> ow, die optie had ik nog nooit gezien :P
<RobinJ> omg
<RobinJ> wat heb ik nu weer gedaan xd
<trijntje> bij mij werkt die ook niet, ik weet ook niet wat dat doet ;)
<RobinJ> ik weet alleen wat t zou moeten doen >.<
<RobinJ> hebbes
<RobinJ> mn naam staat dr :p
<RobinJ> ow
<RobinJ> wat moet ik daar neerzetten? mn naam op de wiki of mn naam op launchpad? :p
<RobinJ> nvm heb ze hetzelfde gezet
<trijntje> maakt niet uit ;)
<RobinJ> ... sommige dingen lijken me beter onvertaald te blijven...
<RobinJ> first person shooter bvb
<RobinJ> sidescroller
<trijntje> ok, app-install-data zijn de naam en korte osmchrijving van pakketten in het software centrum
<trijntje> dus je kan het softwarecentrum er bij houden om te kijken hoe die strings in het programma getoond worden
<RobinJ> aha
<RobinJ> das handiger :p
<RobinJ> dankje
<trijntje> Located in ../menu-data/alien-arena:alien-arena.desktop.in.h:1
<RobinJ> het wordt serieus tijd dat ze het software centrum opnieuw gaan maken >.< loopt steeds vast
<trijntje> dit staat klein onder het tekstveld, daaruit kan je meestal de naam van het programma afleiden, in dit geval dus alien arena
<trijntje> RobinJ: in het echt of in virtual box?
<RobinJ> in het echt of course
<RobinJ> ... dit klinkt krom :s
<RobinJ> Schijf- en gegevensarchiefbeheerhulpmiddel
<RobinJ> brb ik ga eten
<trijntje> haha, dat is inderdaad een beetje krom
<trijntje> eetse
<RawChid> Nog een tip RobinJ. Als je een paar strings hebt vertaald, vraag of trijntje of ik het wil nakijken.
<RobinJ> ok :p ik heb in dat pakket al wat strings vertaald een paar weken geleden ^^
<RawChid> Als je kleine foutjes hebt gemaakt. Of dingen die niet "stroken met onze richtlijnen" kunnen we dat gelijk aangeven, voordat je 100 strings net niet goed hebt gedaan
<RobinJ> 	 Located in ../menu-data/gtk-vector-screenshot:take-vector-screenshot.desktop.in.h:1 << kan ik hiermee zien in welk programma het zit?
<RawChid> Ja, meestal wel
<RobinJ> ik vindt geen resultaten voor gtk-vector-screenshot
<RobinJ> evenmint voor vector-s
<RobinJ> *evenmin
<RobinJ> hopen dat ik minder typos maak in de vertalingen dan hier
<RobinJ> mja zag wel dat de repo's van oneiric gigantisch geworden zijn
<RobinJ> laatste keer dat ik keek 5700 pakketten
<RobinJ> eh nulletje er bij achter :p
<trijntje> RobinJ: dat zou een nieuw pakket kunnen zijn, dan zie je die niet in de huidige versie van ubuntu
<RobinJ> al gevonden in de debian repos :p
<RobinJ> hmm mss beter niet installeren :p
<RobinJ> is voor gtk3
<RobinJ> wat als je van iets geen correcte vertaling kan bedenken?
<RobinJ> of als het beter onvertaald blijft?
<RawChid> Je kunt die ook even overslaan
<RawChid> Of vragen op de mailinglijst
<RawChid> Of hier
<RobinJ> en als t beter onvertaald blijft?
<RawChid> Wie bepaalt dat?
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> wat je gaat race toch ook niet naar het nederlands vertalen? :p
<RobinJ> first person shooter toch ook niet
<RobinJ> of open source
<RobinJ> of "ubuntu" :D
<RawChid> Dat klopt, maar soms is het wat lastiger
<RawChid> Er zijn ook altijd meningen, moet je iets vertalen of niet
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> dat is waar ik me altijd aan ergerde, foutieve en te letterlijke vertalingen in ubuntu
<RawChid> Ja, en ik had gehoord dat Mint veel slechte en inconsequente vertalingen had.
<RawChid> Niet lang geleden heeft iemand van ons vertaalteam Linux Mint op zich genomen
<RobinJ> idd
<RobinJ> linux mint was een ramp kwa nederlandse vertalingen
<RobinJ> hoewel ik in 11.04 ubiquity toch ook best erg vond
<RobinJ> "us naam", "paswoord"
<RobinJ> "de installatie bijna voltooid is"
<RobinJ> zoiets
<RobinJ> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/Oneiric << update deze pagina zichzelf niet? >.<
<RobinJ> of moet ik zelf het aantal vertaalde strings e.d. aanpassen?
<RawChid> Klopt, die moeten we handmatig updaten
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> wtf dit systeem is slecht gemaakt xd
<RawChid> Tja, bij gebrek aan beter
<RobinJ> file_get_contents en preg_match
<RobinJ> klaar
<RawChid> Je bent welkom om het beter te maken
<RawChid> Kijk eens rechtsboven die tabel
<RobinJ> mag ik echt? :p
<RobinJ> aha
<RobinJ> sync
<RawChid> "synchronise with launchpad"
<RawChid> Heb ik gemaakt, daarvoor gebeurde het half met de hand
<RobinJ> ... lol
<RobinJ> ok maar wat die genereert mag ik gewoon daar plakken?
<RawChid> ff eten...
<RobinJ> ok smakelijk
<erkan^> (-:
<RobinJ> heb even gedaan met vertalen :p
<trijntje> och, zo'n heel duur live update systeem is nergens voor nodig, als je dat wilt kan je direct in launchpad kijken ;)
<erkan^> was het moeilijk met vertalen, RobinJ ?
<RobinJ> launchpad kende ik al
<RobinJ> alleen sommige dingen daar kan ik geen vertaling voor bedenken
<RobinJ> nog al veel dingen eigenlijk aangezien ik vaak de context niet helemaal snap
<erkan^> gebruik je ook vaak translate.google.com ofzo?
<RobinJ> erkan^: soms als ik iets niet weet, maar dies niet erg bruikbaar voor computertermen
<trijntje> RobinJ: daarom is het handig om het softwaredcentrum er bij te houde, dan kan je kijken wat het programma precies doet
<trijntje> en soms staat er ook een hint in de 'location'-string, bijvoorbeeld GUI/Layout/plugin.c, dan weet je dat het om plug-ins gaat
<erkan^> hoe wordt het geregeld?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-24
<RawChid> trijntje, weet jij hoe het zit met de vertaling van checkbox?
<RawChid> Volgens mij is de upstream ook op LP, maar wordt daar aan gewerkt?
 * RawChid heeft ooit een deel daarvan vertaald
<RawChid> Moet hier vertaald worden neem ik aan: https://translations.launchpad.net/checkbox/trunk/+lang/nl
<RawChid> Zullen we die link erbij zetten op de statuspagina?
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, iemand van launchpad translators werkt aan checkbox, daarom staat het grijs op de statuspagina
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-25
<erkan^> thx Ronnie (-:
<Ronnie> erkan^: was die mail van jou?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> over de harddsik
<Ronnie> aha, dat had ik nog even niet door, je naam kwam niet helemaal overeen, maar ik had wel een licht vermoeden
<Ronnie> success ermee in ieder geval
<erkan^> thx (-:
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-26
<hannie> Sorry voor mijn gejo-jo. Ik ben XChat met Empathy aan het vergelijken
<OerHeks> ik ben tevree over Xchat, met als enige eigen aanpassing de logfile notatie naar %D-%n-%c.log zodat ik een log per dag krijg.
<hannie> OerHeks: ik vind Xchat veeeel prettiger dan Empathy
<hannie> Maar als vertaler van Empathy moet ik er toch even mee stoeien
<OerHeks> je bedoelt Xchat, niet Xchat-gnome hoop ik ?
<hannie> idd. die laatste is ook erg slecht
<hannie> Ik ben klaar met de vertaling, dus ga sluiten
<hannie> Dag
<OerHeks> :-)
<Idroy_> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi Idroy_
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-28
<Idroy_> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-21
<RawChid> Hey trijntje, is er al een idee van wanneer het vertalen kan beginnen?
<RawChid> Ik vermoed 30 aug. na de UI stringfreeze?
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<trijntje> ai, zijn we al zo laat. Ik heb het nogal druk gehad met mn opleiding, maar meestal beginnen we wel voor de UI freeze al met vertalen
<RawChid> Ah oke
<RawChid> Nouhja, ik ben ook druk de laatste tijd, dus had er geen erg in
<trijntje> als het goed is heb ik vandaag of morgen mn laatste verslag af, dan zal ik kijken wat we vanuit gnome kunnen mergen
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Desnoods maken we een 'plan'
<RawChid> Dat plan hoef jij dan niet perse uit te voeren (als je te druk bent)
<trijntje> ik heb vanaf deze week als het goed is weer wat meer tijd, dus dat moet wel lukken
<RawChid> Mooi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-22
<Noah> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<RawChid> Dag Noah
<RawChid> Ik lees net je mailtje naar het vertaalteam Noah
<RawChid> Leuk dat je wilt helpen.
<RawChid> Had je onze wiki al kunnen vinden?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<RawChid> Binnenkort starten we met de vertaling van 12.10 (welke uitkomt in oktober)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-23
<RawChid> timo^:
<RawChid> JE mag best meer spammen :P
<RawChid> Had hje het al gemeld op Facebook?
<timo^> nog niet
<timo^> ga ik doen
<timo^> zo
<timo^> in Dutch Linux Users :D
<RawChid> Good buzy
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-24
<RawChid> timo^: heb je zin om een keer een party in Apeldoorn te doen?
<timo^> RawChid: tuurlijk, altijd :)
<timo^> graag zelfs
<RawChid> Leuk
<timo^> maar eerst lekker Texel ;)
<RawChid> Ik zit nu ook in Apeldoorn :P
<RawChid> Heel vaak in de buurt
<timo^> echt? :P
<timo^> Welke straat? ;)
<RawChid> Moeten we een keertje doen dan
<RawChid> Volgens mij zit in deze regio wel wat animo
<timo^> echt wel
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-08-21
<lord4163> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2018-08-26
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
